# Finch had her babies!



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

Finch had her babies.. 
I went outside around 4:30 today. It look like she just had them. She haves 5. Four dark and One light babies.. She wasnt due until the 15th.. Iam glad that i put her in the hutch yesterday.. 

The babies are Jersey Wooly and Lionhead.. When i was in Wi in may.. My aunt put finch with my lionhead buck. Because finch was getting to old to breed. I have a thread about this already...


I will take pictures tomorrow, Im giving the momma a break..


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 14, 2010)

Dude. 6 reposts? o.o;


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

huh?? :?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry about that.. I was on my Wii when I posted this thread and it was messing up bad so I logged off and came on the laptop instead.. I didnt know it did that many threads.. Opps:X

But I fixed it.. Thanks for letting me know asap..


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL. Niiice.

And what DAY was the 15th? Day 30? I know a couple of friends that use day 30 instead of day 28, and then get confused when the rabbit decides to kindle on night 27/morning 28, or even day 29. xD


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

Day 15th was on Day 31.. My Lionhead had her babies on day 31.. I always count 31 days and put the nesting box on day 28.. But this doe was a surprise to me! But this is first litter and she did very very good. Made a nice big nest and the babies were all warm and moving..


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 14, 2010)

X3

I have a doe (who I'm sadly selling in two weekends) who is insane with her dates. She wants her box on day 27, and usually kindles either that night, or early (3 am or so) that morning.

Then I have another doe who wants to wait as long as she can, so she'll go to day 32 or 33 before having them. LOL.

Congrats on the babies, however.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Megan!!


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 14, 2010)

Which lionhead was it agian??


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 14, 2010)

congrats ^_^

at least it was only 1 day early ^_^


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Which lionhead was it agian??


The only buck that i have right now that is the age.. The buck (daddy) to the newer babies lionheads.. I told you about what happen in Pm!! Briana..:grumpy


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

I had the Lion-head Buck to be sold when I was in Wisconsin and I had Finch to be shown in Wisconsin (but that didnt happen).


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 14, 2010)

I remember the PM, but I couldn't remember if that was the only buck you had back then too. lol

Gonna be some fugly babies. XD XD XD lol Standard wise for both breeds anyway. lol Probably cute for pets though!

color wise...might be a little wierd. She is out of shaded rabbits so you might get shaded agouti looking things since that buck is a harle/chestnut thingy... XD
Do the dark ones have white ears (inside) to hint that they might be agouti colored? Is the light one just plain pink? it may just be a REW


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

See somebody was trying to ask me if she came out of a shaded and i had no clue.. I have a breeder that wants to breed her in July show so I can get some Real Woolies babies...


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

We got the tort lionhead buck baby at the show... 

But i dont remeber the true colors of the babies.. I just hurry up and peaked at them to see if any dead ones and there wasnt.. I know one was pink and the rest where darker color... 

But tomorrow I will take pictures and you can help me with the colors maybe... Like I told somebody also that I will try find good homes for them. And actually they are cutier then the lionhead babies when they were first born except the Harlequin one..:heartbeat:


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah she is out of a black and a siamese sable. Daddy has mostly siamese sables on his side i believe. A few other random colors. Mama is some blues, rews, and a blue tort. There are a few pointed whites on both sides, but REW's cant pass that on. So that won't happen.

You'll just have to look at her pedigree. I would stick with any solids or shadeds. NO AGOUTI. That might turn out funky. lol but if you get back with the breeder, bring her pedigree with you.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Yeah she is out of a black and a siamese sable. Daddy has mostly siamese sables on his side i believe. A few other random colors. Mama is some blues, rews, and a blue tort. There are a few pointed whites on both sides, but REW's cant pass that on. So that won't happen.
> 
> You'll just have to look at her pedigree. I would stick with any solids or shadeds. NO AGOUTI. That might turn out funky. lol but if you get back with the breeder, bring her pedigree with you.


I have told her the colors that she haves.. She said something about the Agouti genes... I will have to ask which buck shes bring to breed with her..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 14, 2010)

But she is sure a great momma.. She made the nest very nice and beautiful "white".. The babies were warm but they are sure small conpair to the lion-head babies... They are soo tiny and cute...


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 15, 2010)

Her mom and grandma are excellent mothers too.  It's in the genes! lol I'm really interested to see how they end up looking.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah! Me too... They are so tiny and they move more then the LionHead babies did.. I was trying to take their pictures today gosh, I couldnt even hold one in my hands. They were moving so much. I think they were hungry. And It was the smallest one. The bigger one had a full belly but seemed the other ones didnt as much. Gosh! Another Male that is the pig..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

Pictures now????? Please......


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2010)

hehe..  
They are sure cute.. My husband had to reset the computer back to factory because we had a virus somehow and our virus protecter wouldnt get rid of it. And when I put the SD card in the computer it kept saying that there was no card and it wanted to delete the SD card. No thanks, So he did that this morning.


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 15, 2010)

Aw. That stinks! I want pictures! lol Dumb viruses...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> hehe..
> They are sure cute.. My husband had to reset the computer back to factory because we had a virus somehow and our virus protecter wouldnt get rid of it. And when I put the SD card in the computer it kept saying that there was no card and it wanted to delete the SD card. No thanks, So he did that this morning.



That likely wasn't neccessary but what's done is done. 

I still want PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 18, 2010)

PICTURE'S ARE HERE!!!

*These are pictures of when they were 2 days old! 

The white baby is a blueish color now! And have 4 dark babies!! 




























What you think??

*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 18, 2010)

Cute, But I think you have 3 hippos and maybe a couple of rabbits in there lol.

They remind me of that commerical for the baby hippo living in the cloest.




.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 19, 2010)

lol.. There are diffidently 2 smaller babies and the rest are huge...


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 20, 2010)

The light one is probably a siamese sable and the others look black.

They are going to be gigantic babies. XD Just...huge...lol


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah! I took newer pictures last night..The baby is getting more bluer. And very pretty. It must be on her side. Because daddy never carry that gene. But I might have a dead baby when I get home..


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 21, 2010)

Why dead?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 21, 2010)

I went threw the nesting box to check on babies daily. And I couldnt find a baby. It was missing. I thought momma ate it. But she didnt. I was outside sitting on the ground playing with the babies and taking pictures.. My husband was going to get the pitch fork to clean the shed. And he found the baby in the middle of the yard. Soaked in sliva. He gave me the baby and I cleaned it up the best I could. It was bleeding really bad in the head. So I got him dried up. And checken it over. And it had 3 holes on the side of its head and one hole on top of its head. And the back leg was busted into peices. I could feel all the broken little bones. So I moved momma and the babies into the other cage and nesting box. And I put baby back with the other babies because I can not kill a baby. The hutch that she was in the cage part had a hole on the side where the rabbits where chewing on the hutch.. And we think that the PUG did it that to the baby bunny, because the holes are too small.  So yesterday morning, I checked on the babies, And the baby wasnt in there and he was in the back corner of the nesting box, dead.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 22, 2010)

Awe thats so sad...  Hope all the other babies make it okay  they are so darn cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 22, 2010)

They are all doing good.. They are 8 days old now.. I just had them in the wrong cage is all..


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 14, 2010)

There are only 3 babies left. 2 died. But I am keeping the Chin baby.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 15, 2010)

Yah for keeping that adorable Chin Baby


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

He is sure adorable and the people that seen him in REAL life thought so too!


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

And JadeIcing helped me name him. She likes him too


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 15, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> There are only 3 babies left. 2 died. But I am keeping the Chin baby.


Why'd they die?


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

When they were first born. I had them in my Hutch that had an built in nesting box. First baby was 2 days old. And it crawled out of the nesting box. Somehow it got on the shed floor. And my Husband found the baby in the middle of the yard all bloody. The back leg was busted into peices. I didnt know how the baby have gotten out in the first place. There was 4 holes in its head caused by my dog (pug). So I cleaned the best I could and stuck it back in the nesting box and moved the babies and momma into a different cage. 
I couldnt kill the poor baby.

And about 3 weeks old my Light gray baby crawled out the nesting box. Had there eyes open and somehow got out of the cage. I went looked for 2 days for the baby and there was no sign of the baby at all. I dont know what happen. So then I moved them again the 3rd time and nothing else happen and I am glad... People have said that babies can get out the smallest holes. Now I learned and know what to do with the next litters.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 15, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There are only 3 babies left. 2 died. But I am keeping the Chin baby.
> ...


We don't need to know that!


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 15, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mistyjr wrote: *
> ...


I was simply curious? O.O;;;
Could have been anything from a mishap, as described, to weaning enteritis. Figured if it was something preventable, I could provide suggestions.

Misty; have you put thought into attatching baby saver wire? I'm about to do the same to mine. I had an escapee (the same one, twice) who just wouldn't let up. You just need a small sheet of wire, and some cage clip (hog ring) pliers. It's probably $30 to do between clips, wire, and rings... But you'll probably use the clips down the road. They're rather standard in cage building. It could quite easily save lives.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

DixonRabbitry was telling me something about this and she uses it too. I will have to look into it and see. But Thanks anyways.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mistyjr wrote: *
> ...


When someone points out that some babies have died...it does raise the question of why did they die....it isn't unnatural to ask the question. 

Glad to hear three babies are left.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

Briana asked me on page 1 and I told her what happen to them.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 15, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> DixonRabbitry was telling me something about this and she uses it too. I will have to look into it and see. But Thanks anyways.


Just for reference, since I'm not sure you've seen a visual:






(photo from thenaturetrail.com)

While baby limbs can still fall through the floor wire (rather common, I've found), the big bulky heads just don't slip through.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Megan..

I am supposed to picking up a cage from DixonRabbitry this weekend. Hopefully this cage will work better. I have 2 litters due in August.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> ...


I have the wire clips and the clips that I made my cages with.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> ...


I was thinking because my cages are wooden even the hutch. I was thinking about putting flat plywood looking stuff on the outside around the cages.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > DixonRabbitry was telling me something about this and she uses it too. I will have to look into it and see. But Thanks anyways.
> ...


Thanks for sharing that. I thought I'd handled everything just fine since I covered my holland does' cages with chicken wire (fine mesh) all along the outside. The only place we missed...was right directly under the door. It wasn't that big a cage - or that big a space...so we didn't do anything to it.

I'm totally convinced now that if I'd fixed that tiny little space...we'd still have two of our holland babies.

Your photo reminded me why babysaver wire is so good - I may order some this weekend...although I do like what I've done and I think if we fix those tiny spaces...we'll be doing good.

Its amazing how oftentimes even though I'm an experienced breeder - I can make STUPID mistakes....


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have baby wire on this one. But i do have a 3 teir cage that has it biult into them. You just cut a strip of the flooring wire and put it around all four sides of the bottom of the cage. Usually takes about 4 inches. you can get the wire from the garden wire section at family farm and home. Its about$5-$10 a roll. I think they still have it by the ducks and chickens. kd cage out of indiana makes cages that have the baby saver wire built into them. Guess i will have to show you. Hopefully my barn will be clean by then. lol.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> I don't have baby wire on this one. But i do have a 3 teir cage that has it biult into them. You just cut a strip of the flooring wire and put it around all four sides of the bottom of the cage. Usually takes about 4 inches. you can get the wire from the garden wire section at family farm and home. Its about$5-$10 a roll. I think they still have it by the ducks and chickens. kd cage out of indiana makes cages that have the baby saver wire built into them. Guess i will have to show you. Hopefully my barn will be clean by then. lol.


lol.. Yeah


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> I don't have baby wire on this one. But i do have a 3 teir cage that has it biult into them. You just cut a strip of the flooring wire and put it around all four sides of the bottom of the cage. Usually takes about 4 inches. you can get the wire from the garden wire section at family farm and home. Its about$5-$10 a roll. I think they still have it by the ducks and chickens. kd cage out of indiana makes cages that have the baby saver wire built into them. Guess i will have to show you. Hopefully my barn will be clean by then. lol.


How does the three tier cage work out for you? Is it basically three cages stacked together - or one of the "condo" type cages you can buy for pet bunnies that have three floors?

Just curious.

I am trying to figure out how to give my hollands bigger cages with perhaps shelves and stuff for them to play on.....crazy I know...but I know they love playing and stuff.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 15, 2010)

> How does the three tier cage work out for you? Is it basically three cages stacked together - or one of the "condo" type cages you can buy for pet bunnies that have three floors?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to give my hollands bigger cages with perhaps shelves and stuff for them to play on.....crazy I know...but I know they love playing and stuff.


Its basically 3 24x24 inch cages built into each other with the dropping pans fitting in between them. Just like the ones that sit on top of each other. Much better then the crappy ones you buy at tractor supply.  I got mine about 3 years ago for $10 worth of raffle tickets at a show in indiana, near where the cage company is located. And it was a $120 cage. It houses three rabbits. And its excellent for moms and babies.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2010)

Oooh....ok. I think I know what you mean....it sounds cool.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

I want some stackable cages. I love my homemade cages just there are so big and cant put alot of cages in the shed.


----------

